# Ovulation induction and tamoxifen



## hellsbells01 (May 9, 2010)

Hello all

Just wondered if anyone out there had had tamoxifen for pcos for ovulation induction? And if they had any experiences to share? I would be very grateful for any experiences. We are planning to start iui with tamoxifen (I think that I am clomid resistant pcos as have not ovulated on it when I have had it previously). 

Thanks x


----------



## Mazzystar1974 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Hellsbells

I start Tamoxifen next weekend, I have PCO's so will let you know how it goes.  I had ICSI IVF in March, but due to male fertility problems we are going with a Donor Sperm, so trying IUI.  So I have put the order in with the chemist for all the drugs, and Tamoxifen is definitely on the order.

We seem to be doing things the other way around....  I had 30 follicles from the IVF cycle in March (often the issue with PCO's),  it was a all a bit daunting, and to be honest I didn't really know what was going on, but they seem to have drugs to make the follicles grow, then slow down, then make you ovulate... it was mad  

Good luck


----------



## hellsbells01 (May 9, 2010)

Hi mazzystar, thank you for your reply x 
I was starting to think I was the only one who was having tamoxifen. Wow, 30 follicles that is a lot. Is that with injections? The nurses at the clinic I am going to warned me that with pco that is something that can happen, which is why they suggested this in the first instance. Is that how come you are going with tamoxifen? 
I want start mine for at least another month as I have got to have a cycle of the pill first to try and quieten my ovaries down. 
Good luck with your treatment. I hope it all goes well for you. This is quite stressful isn't it! I am nervous just thinking about it whether the drugs will work and how I will manage it (especially the iui bit and it being short notice etc) with work. 
Take care x thanks for replying x


----------



## Mazzystar1974 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello Hellsbells

Thanks for your emails too.  Yes the 30 follicles was from injections of GonalF, which made them grow and then I had to inject cetrotide to stop them maturing (or something like that).  It made the scans take such a long time.  But I really believe that they really have to work out the right balance with PCO's to ensure they grow to the right size at the right time without over stimulating because that can be real pain.

Anyway at this stage we are both going to be taking tamoxifen.  I have no idea why they prescribed that, but I guess it is because of the PCO's.  I collected my prescription yesterday for the whole thing.  I thought there would be less this time, but still is a large bag full of tablets, injections, creams etc  

I'll start on the tamoxifen next sunday/monday, whatever day my AF comes.  I'll keep you up to date on how I get on.  I'll ask them when I'm in the clinic why tamoxifen.

I'm starting to feel nervous now... I'm really impatient, so hate the waiting etc.

Anyway best of luck, and talk to you soon hopefully.

All the best

Mazzystar


----------



## hellsbells01 (May 9, 2010)

Hello
I think it works by binding the the oestrogen receptors on cells in our body, I think this may lower the oestrogen and then this causes our other hormone levels needed to stimulate ovulation rise. I think works by binding to oestrogen receptors but after that I am not a hundred percent clear! I think it has similar action to clomid but what my drs have said to me is that tamoxifen can work when clomid has not.
How ru coping with work? Are they supportive?
Good luck wih starting your tamoxifen! I hope it all goes well xx


----------

